# 460 Rowland conversion.........



## rb288 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been doing some research on this conversion to my G21 and I'm just about ready to "pull the trigger".
But, before I made the commitment, I wanted to ask if anyone had any experience with the 460 Rowland and is it really all that great an upgrade from .45ACP.

Any thoughts, ideas, advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## MagTen (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.handgunforum.net/glock/36117-glock-21-460-rowland-conversion.html



rb288 said:


> I have been doing some research on this conversion to my G21 and I'm just about ready to "pull the trigger".
> But, before I made the commitment, I wanted to ask if anyone had any experience with the 460 Rowland and is it really all that great an upgrade from .45ACP.
> 
> Any thoughts, ideas, advice will be much appreciated.


I did it and love it.

http://www.handgunforum.net/glock/36117-glock-21-460-rowland-conversion.html


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm curious about this,how many rounds have you run through it MT?

The Rowland is a pretty intense round.Going from a 45 to Super is just a step up,now you're jumping to 44mag territory.HKs are built stronger than Glocks and they really don't recommend a steady diet of them,I'd be leary of this conversion in any non steel gun.


----------



## MagTen (Sep 6, 2013)

Are you interested in my conversion kit?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Not really but others may be. I was wondering how she's holding up to the beating being a poly frame. Just thinking of that frame taking repeated hits from that round gives me the heebie-jeebies. I know the comp and added weight help tame it but that's still one hell of a hit on plastic.


----------



## MagTen (Sep 6, 2013)

I had no problems with the gun. I loved it. I have purchased a 41 and will convert it when parts come out.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Good deal, I've always wondered how long it would take that round to destroy a plastic frame. At least one person made a USP into one but I don't know the details of what it took, IIRC nobody makes or did make the conversion kit. Haven't heard anything about it in the last 2 or so years though.


----------



## MagTen (Sep 6, 2013)

I reload the 460 and never shoot full power loads.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You consider the Roland to be a CCW caliber? How big are the people around you? That thing is a small bear round and such, serious over penetration comes to my mind on a human up close. I never followed the round much but everyone I've heard uses this for a woods type gun for 4 legged threats and hunting.


----------



## MagTen (Sep 6, 2013)

rex said:


> You consider the Roland to be a CCW caliber? How big are the people around you? That thing is a small bear round and such, serious over penetration comes to my mind on a human up close. I never followed the round much but everyone I've heard uses this for a woods type gun for 4 legged threats and hunting.


depending on how you load it and t bullet you use.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

My glock 21 gen 4 is my favorite handgun the only thing I upgraded was the sights. I don't think I would ever do anything else to alter it. Imho .45 ACP is a great round for self defense. To each his own though.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

MagTen said:


> depending on how you load it and t bullet you use.


Yeah, I had brainfade there- download it, duh :smt075


----------



## canislupis (Nov 3, 2014)

Me too !
I have been researching the .460 for a while and I am seriously considering the conversion, my only question is when I owned a Ruger, Super Blackhawk in .44mag. I developed a flinching problem and sold it. now I am ready to try again and was wondering if the semi-auto would be better for me from the recoil standpoint ? I can handle the .41 mag. recoil.......maybe it is all psychological ?


----------



## canislupis (Nov 3, 2014)

Only considering the 460 Rowland for Deer season and then I switch back to .45ACP the rest of the time


----------

